# amplificador 300W a 24V



## powersonic (Mar 19, 2012)

hola quisiera saber si alguien conoce de un circuito de amplificador que trabaje a 24?
para usarlo en auto...
sera que este circuito no puede ser modificado?


----------



## phavlo (Mar 19, 2012)

Para usarlo en el auto vas a tener que usar una fuente SMPS para elevar la tensión de la batería a la tensión deseada, para alimentar el amplificador.
En el foro hay varios diseños de SMPS y de amplificadores.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 19, 2012)

en este enlace esta lo que buscashttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/smps-dc-dc-pcb-29414/

seria bueno los fusionases y subas tu trabajo.


----------



## powersonic (Mar 20, 2012)

no hace falta una fuente SMPS solo otra bateria y conectarla en serie, esto es para no hacerlo en 12V ya que a 24V consumira menor corriente.
lo que pregunto es si se puede modificar el circuito para operar a 24V?


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2012)

Si se puede modificar para que trabaje a 24V, la modificacion es adicionarle un conversor DC-DC para que eleve la tension y genere una fuente simetrica para que pueda trabajar el amplificador y donde esta ese conversor? Pues en una SMPS DC-DC


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 20, 2012)

eee no ese circuito te come la batería en un segundo y mas si eso 300Watts son reales (el circuito es para 150 watts) tengo un proyecto de un amplificador para alta potencia que tiene su fuente para autos, pero hasta mayo no lo puedo pastear busco algo y te comento


----------



## powersonic (Mar 22, 2012)

de modo que es mas conveniente comprar uno que fabricarlo no?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 22, 2012)

Hola powersonic busca en el FORO no tiene que esperar que alguien te pase los datos. mira hay miles de amplificadores lo que te dice Ferchito es cieto hay un tema que se llama SMPS DC-DC que hay una fuente que convierte los 12V de un Bateria en 24 +24 volts para un amplificador en fin podes llevarlo a la tension que quieras por eso lo del amplificador lo elegis vos. con respecto a comprar o no comprar eso pasa por la situacion de cada uno no soy mago, pero si estas aca es porque no puedes adquirir esa potencia sino no preguntarias la comprarias de una  

haber que qieres hacer??? cuentame que tanto ruido quieres hacer??? y que cosas puedes conseguir???.


----------



## powersonic (Mar 22, 2012)

un amplificador con caracteristicas similares a estas:
Number of Channels: 	 1
WRMS Power (1 ohm) to 13.8 V: 	13,450 Watts
WRMS Power (2 ohms) to 13.8 V: 	8700 Watts
WRMS power (4 ohms) to 13.8 V: 	4600 Watts
WRMS Power (1 ohm) to 12.6 V: 	11,250 Watts
WRMS Power (2 ohms) to 12.6 V: 	7000 Watts
WRMS power (4 ohms) to 12.6 V: 	4000 Watts
Supply voltage: 	9 to 15V
Frequency response: 	20Hz a 8KHz
Low Pass Crossover: 	50Hz a 8KHz
Signal Noise: 	> 90 dB
Input Sensitivity: 	0.2 V
Input Impedance: 20K ohms 	20K ohms
Low Output Impedance: 	1 OHM
Consumption with dash: 	6 to 550A
Consumption with BASS Signal: 	6 to 1100A
Subsonic filter: 20 to 80Hz 	20 to 80Hz
Dimensões (A x L x C) mm: 	70 x 280 x 688
Weight Kg: 	10,4 Kg


----------



## bydho (Mar 22, 2012)

jaja perdon pero no sera mucho lo que estas pidiendo, aca hay muchos amplificadores pero si pretendes obtener es potencia anda comprandote una casa de baterias para tu auto porque las vas a reventar, no hay bateria que aguante!!! encima en un canal pedis eso nomas 
hay que leer buscar en el foro pero para eso veo dificil que encuentres algo similar


----------



## phavlo (Mar 22, 2012)

Mas de 13KW en un auto no te parece demasiado ? 
Para mi unos 200W para el sub, y 50+50W para los satelites estarian sobrados.
En el foro tambien tenes amplificadores de mas potencia si queres, hay muchos temas y tambien hay varios temas sobre las SMPS de diferentes potencias, desde una sencilla de 70W hasta de 800W (casi 1KW)


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 22, 2012)

13kW para un vehiculo es una potencia absurda, y con una carga de 1Ohm!    tendria que andar el carro con una planta electrica todo el tiempo generando energia solo para el amplificador.


----------



## phavlo (Mar 22, 2012)

> tendria que andar el carro con una planta electrica todo el tiempo generando energia solo para el amplificador.



No hay duda de eso ferchito !


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 27, 2012)

powersonic dijo:


> un amplificador con caracteristicas similares a estas:
> Number of Channels: 	 1
> WRMS Power (1 ohm) to 13.8 V: 	13,450 Watts
> WRMS Power (2 ohms) to 13.8 V: 	8700 Watts
> ...



UuuH!!” wwwoooOOOOWWWWW Si conozco lo que me decís no es algo de otro planeta, pero lamentablemente lo máximo que tengo es 200Watts y eso es mucho para mí en “La fiesta del automovilismo” tuve la oportunidad de ver una 1000Watts trabajando y son realmente una masa, pero nunca podré llegar a tener una de esa y lo que es peor es mucha potencia para salir a escucha un tema de los Wachiturros


----------



## powersonic (Mar 29, 2012)

la idea es para competencias de tuning, pero es mejor comprar que hacerlo ya que resulta mas economico y seguro, les recomiendo que miren el ampli Roadstar RS-20000D, y el stetsom11K2D, y no se preocupen por las baterias, de hecho que un equipo asi es solo para camionetas con bancos de baterias de 10x200A y son baterias especiales, con alternadores enormes,etc...


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 29, 2012)

powersonic dijo:


> un amplificador con caracteristicas similares a estas:
> Number of Channels: 	 1
> WRMS Power (1 ohm) to 13.8 V: 	13,450 Watts
> WRMS Power (2 ohms) to 13.8 V: 	8700 Watts
> ...



ME QUIERO MORIR!!!!

Cuantos "Maravillasaudio" más vamos a tener que ver???

Hablemos de cosas ciertas muchachos...la máquina de movimiento contínuo no existe...en esta casa respetamos las leyes de la termodinámica...

Si una batería tiene 12V y 75Ah...supongamos un tope de potencia de unos 900Watts reales...

Entonces: cómo vamos a poder obtener 4000 !!!!!!????

Ni hablar obvio de los 13000W

Siempre digo lo mismo: Primero entiendan y sepan cuanta potencia es 1watt...y desp vemos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

*Hoy muchos Maravillas ! *​ 






 


 


 









​ 
http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=....,cf.osb&fp=5c4d6d60784265be&biw=1024&bih=595

​


----------



## phavlo (Mar 29, 2012)

Aca un poco de info:

http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-motos/2196422/Tuning-_MegaPost_Parte-2_.html


----------



## powersonic (Mar 29, 2012)

12V 75Ah son baterias standard... existen baterias secas (GEL) de 12V 86Ah o mas...
eso te da 1032W, y aclarando que no se usa una sola bateria sino un conjunto en paralelo con los alternadores repontenciados y no los de fabrica.
nunca vieron un auto de tuning?


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 29, 2012)

Worale DOSME cuanta porquería!!! y con eso levantan minas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2012)

MInas se levantan con la lengua-parla , con eso se levantan tuniadas , con dos baterías de gel de silicona de 120


----------

